
Nest Thermostat E teardown, and on making beautiful devices for the home - tdrnd
https://medium.com/@justlv/nest-thermostat-e-teardown-and-on-making-beautiful-devices-for-the-home-ae6ada01bb26
======
retSava
Nice looking PCBA and assembly. I've been looking for small COTS circular
screens for fun and it's actually quite hard, despite smart watch trends.

I wonder what the Nest-branded ICs are.

